# [Wet Thumb Forum]-External/inline heaters



## captain (May 12, 2006)

A few months ago I was told by a sales rep. at Hydor(Proquatics) that an inline heater (inline with a cannister filter) would be available in the US this month. Has anyone seen one? Maybe Robert can become a US distributor?

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

A few months ago I was told by a sales rep. at Hydor(Proquatics) that an inline heater (inline with a cannister filter) would be available in the US this month. Has anyone seen one? Maybe Robert can become a US distributor?

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

They are available in the US. I have one - Bought it off of ebay.

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## rkat2 (Mar 26, 2003)

I have two of them by Eheim. Model number 2128, they work great!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

How much are they?

I might re-sell my 500 watt fire plug if they are cheap enough.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rkat2:
> I have two of them by Eheim. Model number 2128, they work great!


That is a filter/heater

The orignal poster is referring to dedicated inline heaters.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

linky
The link is directly to the web page for the inline heater.

Hydor - ETH

ETH = *E*xternal *T*hermal *H*eater
Two models:
200 and 300

Obviously, 200 and 300 watt models.

The 200 uses a 1/2" slip fitting while the 300 uses a 5/8" slip fitting.

I might trade my fireplug in for 2 - 300 watt models. Most here would say to use 2-200 watters, but my aquarium will be in the basement. (125 gallon)

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Yes, I was refering to a piece of equipment seperate from the filter. The nice thing about the 300 model is that the fittings are perfect for 16mm Eheim hoses.

Last I heard introduction to the US was delayed but I wasn't given any specific reason why.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------

